# Help with cleaning a cloudy film off the insides of my tank



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

I just bought a used 55 gallon tank and noticed that the inside glass has a cloudy look to it. When I wet it the cloudiness disappears, but it comes back once the glass has dried. Any idea how I should clean this. I doesnt look like hard water stains. I actually looks like the inside of a car when the defrost is off.
Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

over time, the glass sometimes clouds, it's hard water stains and calcium deposits, mine has the same thing but it's always full so it's not a problem to me


----------



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

Should I use a vinegar solution, or just not to worry and fill it up with water?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

if you can't see it when it's wet then don't worry


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I was given a 55g tank that is cloudy also. I rubbed the glass with my finger and it came off. Had to rub hard. I can tell a difference in the glass where the cloud is and isn't. I am going to buy a buffing pad to fit on my drill and see if it will help. Won't be a waste of money either. I can always use it in polishing my jewelry.  I will try to remember to let every one know how it works.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Toothpaste.


----------

